# HELP, Towing 40'5th wheel with Ram 2500 4 x 4



## thatsmystyle (Dec 2, 2006)

Lordy is all I have to say...LOL...I am learning a wealth of info on this forum thing that I wish I knew BEFORE I started doing all this purchasing...yikes...I have a 2004 Ram 2500 4 x 4 diesel with a cummings engine...In Aug I purchased a 2006 Grand Junction that is almost 40' long...my GVWR says 15500 MINUS UVW 12621 MINUS fresh water 916 and MINUS propane 59 CCC for this trailer 1904...(you can call me to trusting and blonde   :bleh: )  this 5th wheel was plumbed for a stackable washer and dryer and I have added those to my 5th after purchase...its in the bedroom, which is over the hitch....I live in it full-time so all my belongings are in here complete with my 90 pound dog...LOL...okay, so all my personal belongings will have to go, but the DOG does NOT go...LOL...anyway, I hooked up yesterday to move this 5th wheel to a new RV park which was only 15 miles away...my truck didn't seem like it was a happy camper pulling it...I didn't travel over 55 miles an hour either...once loaded I noticed that my tires on my truck looked low...scared me, so I drove to gas station and guy there said my tires were with what they should have...I'm guessing thats  a sign that everything in my 5th wheel has to go including the dog, or I will have to purchase a dually...*sigh*...is that going to make a difference?...or do I need a freakin mac truck... :angry: ...where were all you informative folks when I was buying  :bleh: anyone with any help or comments will be greatly appreciated...OH, and take note...I always empty all the tanks before traveling...and lastly, that lil button that you push in for towing, is that supposed to be used ALL of the time the trailer is on the truck, or just when you are going up/down a mountain...DUH...go ahead, call me blonde, I can take it...  

Thanks again!!!!
Style


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 2, 2006)

Re: HELP, Towing 40'5th wheel with Ram 2500 4 x 4

You are SOOO.... funny!  

Hey, DL!  You just gotta help this lady out!  She drives a Dodge diesel truck!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 2, 2006)

Re: HELP, Towing 40'5th wheel with Ram 2500 4 x 4



Hello again, 

The UVW is the "Unit Vehicle Weight". That is what you are supposed to weigh empty. It is then PLUS your water, PLUS your LP, and PLUS what you put in the trailer. The best way to know what it weighs is to take it to a scale. Lots of truck stops have scales. It will cost you a couple of bucks, but then you know for sure. 

GVWR is what your trailer can weigh after you ADD all this up. 

I don't know what your truck can tow, but your owners manual will tell you. IN THAT, Dodge will tell you the maximum weight then SUBTRACT for your weight and any passengers, including your dog.  Make sure to match up your truck with the charts and use the 5th wheel chart.

Personally, I think you are overloading or at maximum for a 3/4 ton Dodge truck.

Good Luck


----------



## thatsmystyle (Dec 2, 2006)

Re: HELP, Towing 40'5th wheel with Ram 2500 4 x 4

 I hope that one is the SCREAMING emoticon, because if not, I NEED ONE...OMG, I think I'm calling the paper, and advertising everything I own and starting over :angry: wowza this is all so complicated....but I'm sure glad CLODHOPPER thinks I'm funny cuz lawd knows, we all needa good laugh every now and again  THANKS so much for clarifying that my Dodge sux too  :bleh:


----------



## thatsmystyle (Dec 2, 2006)

Re: HELP, Towing 40'5th wheel with Ram 2500 4 x 4

TY TY TY U ROCK!!!...and yet again I shoulda asked all these questions before I spent $350.00 to buy all the supplies to skirt my coach  ...since I am so NOT towing it again until summer, thus I will have NO clue what it really weighs, do I need to go have it weighed before I buy a 3500?....or will a 3500 do it?...please please tell me I won't have to be a trucker to pull my coach... :angry: and if not a Dodge, WHAT???...LOL

Since I am now becoming familer with how this forum works, and I got your response about my furnace and black tank via email, I would like to say, TY, and I think you are absolutely right...I suspect it is the sensor panel that is hiccuping...and I also think you are right about the thermostat....can one just buy a thermostat and put that on or does it take a brain surgeon to do it?

TY ALL again, I am learning as I go and thats a very good thing


----------



## s.harrington (Dec 2, 2006)

Re: HELP, Towing 40'5th wheel with Ram 2500 4 x 4

Check your gvw.  You may need to go to a chev 4500 chassis or Ford F450.  JFor safety puposes you should never max out the tow vehicle.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 2, 2006)

Re: HELP, Towing 40'5th wheel with Ram 2500 4 x 4

Before you buy anything, you could wait till Spring and then weigh your trailer.  

USUALLY the UVW posted in trailers is fairly accurate.  I do know of some manufactures not being exactly honest, but usually within 5%.  With that number, you can take your time, shop and figure out what you need.


----------



## hertig (Dec 4, 2006)

Re: HELP, Towing 40'5th wheel with Ram 2500 4 x 4

Don't forget she added a washer and dryer, which will up the UVW significantly.


----------

